# Thinking of returning the Fire....



## Bugsmom (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi All! New here, but have lurked for some time  

I have a Kindle ??. I got it 2 years ago for Christmas, does that help? LOL! LOVE the thing. I guess because of this love my dear sweet husband thought I would love a fire. I wasn't all that excited when I opened it Christmas morning, because like I said....was happy with my other kindle. We already have an iPad 2, but I was excited to give the Fire a try. I get SO annoyed with the thing! I finally figured out how to lock the screen so it doesn't turn into landscape mode, but now there are other things about it that bug me.

The most notable being that if I accidently hit the screen at the bottom of the page I'm transported wayyyy further into the book. And I can't remember where the heck I was! If there's a cure for that, then maybe I can learn to deal with the other stuff. This is what bugs me the most though.

The other things are just the touch screen capabilities itself. It really is inferior to the Apple products. I'm not a techie person, but this really isn't the same as the Apple technology. Again though, I can deal. It's frustrating, but....whatever LOL.

I've read the amazon reviews, and some of the 1 or 2 star reviews are similar reasons as to why I don't like it. It really is appealing in so many ways, just trying to decide if it's worth keeping with having the iPad already?? Help


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

I bet your pals are apple owners.  I have never ever met an apple owner who can objectively examine the products that they have bought over the years.  Most of them are rather fanatical about their apples and can not look objectively at the computers that they have.  What you need is a more objective assessment of the ipad and the fire and the capabilities of each.  What I like to do is one of two things: take fire owners and get them to asses the ipad (tend to be more objective about it) and get ipad owners and asses the fire (also a bit more objective).  Or sometimes get a Sony PRS owner to asses either of the two, again a bit more objective.  I did, unfortunately, need to buy an ipad for my son's education and I don't use it myself, the fire is for me.  I am not a real big fan of the ipad, sure its great at what it does but its not particularly fast or simple to do anything with it.  Since the ipad costs probably twice what a fire does I am going to require that it be twice as good as the fire is and I don't think that the ipad delivers twice the performance of the fire.  Its rather slow and I hate the proprietary aspect of it.  Need an app, you have only one place to go for it, if apple decides that you should pay more for your apps then you do already then you have no redress.  Sure the fire is similar but I have heard of fire owners adding apps from the android market, so there are ways around it.  Are there ways around apple's proprietary aspect, don't waste your breath.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bugsmom said:


> Hi All! New here, but have lurked for some time
> 
> I have a Kindle ??. I got it 2 years ago for Christmas, does that help? LOL! LOVE the thing. I guess because of this love my dear sweet husband thought I would love a fire. I wasn't all that excited when I opened it Christmas morning, because like I said....was happy with my other kindle. We already have an iPad 2, but I was excited to give the Fire a try. I get SO annoyed with the thing! I finally figured out how to lock the screen so it doesn't turn into landscape mode, but now there are other things about it that bug me.
> 
> ...


Hi, bugsmom!

Welcome to KindleBoards! Congratulations on your first post!

As a Kindle owner, you're in the right place. Glad you love your eInk Kindle.

As an iPad owner, (and I'm a PC gal otherwise), I understand what you're saying. I don't consider the Fire a replacement for my iPad but a different device for a different purpose. And I keep trying to do things on the Fire the same way I do them on the iPad.  For most text based operations, typing, copying text, etc, I like the iPad much better. I find I use the Fire more for media and games than I do the iPad, probably because I'm always using the iPad for all my internet browsing and email.

The Fire is not the right device for everyone. Only you can ultimately decide. You have until Jan 31st to return the Fire, so I'd say give it another week or so before you decide. Play with it a lot--try to use it as your primary device so you get used to it. And if you decide it's not the right device for you, that's ok--you're still a Kindle owner!

Don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions.

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> .
> 
> The Fire is not the right device for everyone. Only you can ultimately decide. You have until Jan 31st to return the Fire, so I'd say give it another week or so before you decide. Play with it a lot--try to use it as your primary device so you get used to it. And if you decide it's not the right device for you, that's ok--you're still a Kindle owner!
> 
> Don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions.


Betsy has a good suggestion - give yourself another week and if it is still bugging you, then have no guilt of returning it. Not everything is a good fit for every user, and you tried it out to decide for yourself.

Do you read on the iPad? If you are still doing most of your reading on the eInk kindle maybe instead of the fire you could just upgrade to a new model of that (I only read on my iPad, my kids use eInk devices).

Good luck!


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Bugsmom said:


> The most notable being that if I accidently hit the screen at the bottom of the page I'm transported wayyyy further into the book. And I can't remember where the heck I was! If there's a cure for that, then maybe I can learn to deal with the other stuff. This is what bugs me the most though.


I can understand your frustration, I've had that same thing happen to me more than a few times. I have no idea how to prevent it. I really love my fire, so there's no way it's going back, haha, so what I've done is started using bookmarks, something I really don't do on my e-ink kindles. You just hit the upper right corner to apply one and then there's no worry about losing your page then. Maybe someone has a better suggestion. I agree with the others that the fire is not right for everyone's needs, especially if you love your iPad and you don't feel the fire feels a niche for you. Since you have 30 days to return the fire, I think Betsy gave you a good suggestion. Try it for awhile more and if it's still annoying you, it might not be the right device for you.


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

jbcohen said:


> I bet your pals are apple owners. I have never ever met an apple owner who can objectively examine the products that they have bought over the years. Most of them are rather fanatical about their apples and can not look objectively at the computers that they have. *What you need is a more objective assessment of the ipad and the fire and the capabilities of each.** What I like to do is one of two things: take fire owners and get them to *sses the ipad (tend to be more objective about it) and get ipad owners and *sses the fire (also a bit more objective). Or sometimes get a Sony PRS owner to *sses either of the two, again a bit more objective. I did, unfortunately, need to buy an ipad for my son's education and I don't use it myself, the fire is for me. I am not a real big fan of the ipad, sure its great at what it does but its not particularly fast or simple to do anything with it. Since the ipad costs probably twice what a fire does I am going to require that it be twice as good as the fire is and I don't think that the ipad delivers twice the performance of the fire. Its rather slow and I hate the proprietary aspect of it. Need an app, you have only one place to go for it, if apple decides that you should pay more for your apps then you do already then you have no redress. Sure the fire is similar but I have heard of fire owners adding apps from the android market, so there are ways around it. Are there ways around apple's proprietary aspect, don't waste your breath.


*Bold for emphasis

Why does she need anything? Isn't she allowed to judge the Fire for herself after owning it?


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Bugsmom said:


> It really is appealing in so many ways, just trying to decide if it's worth keeping with having the iPad already?? Help


Sounds like the OP is asking for advice...


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

Tam said:


> Sounds like the OP is asking for advice...


Good point. 

The only thing I can think of the Fire doing that the iPad can't is fit in a purse. Since I don't carry a purse, if I carry a tablet at all it'll be in my hand so size doesn't really matter. If you want a pursable reader/tablet then the Fire would be good. Also, keep in mind that the Fire is currently a version 1.0 device. It will get better over time as bugs are fixed, complaints are rectified, and features are added.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Umm, I didn't think the Ipad did flash where the Fire does -- am I wrong there?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

malligator said:


> Good point.
> 
> The only thing I can think of the Fire doing that the iPad can't is fit in a purse. Since I don't carry a purse, if I carry a tablet at all it'll be in my hand so size doesn't really matter. If you want a pursable reader/tablet then the Fire would be good. Also, keep in mind that the Fire is currently a version 1.0 device. It will get better over time as bugs are fixed, complaints are rectified, and features are added.


Beg pardon?  I have three purses the iPad fits in, and one of them is only a bit bigger than the dimensions of the iPad, and my Kindle fits in there, too. Just sayin'. It depends on the purse.



Tip10 said:


> Umm, I didn't think the Ipad did flash where the Fire does -- am I wrong there?


That's correct.

Betsy


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

Bugsmom, So glad to hear I'm not the only person who dislikes the Fire. In fact, I returned mine this AM. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

My gosh If "I" was not sure "I" wanted to keep the Fire... I would simply return the darn thing.. No Hassle no questions asked from Amazon ...

The Kindle Fire  is not iPad but then again I personally have no need for a iPad  its way to big for me to carry with me (I'm a man so I do not own a purse LOL..  The Fire, even in a case, fits in the front pocket of my jeans. it portable 

The iPad can function like a real computer . and I do not need a computer

HOWEVER after the update to V 6.2 I too have trouble with turning my page while reading a book either back or forward many many pages.. But I am learning not to hold it like I do my regular keyboard 3G Kindle with buttons on each side to turn the page ...

My Fire has no games loaded no music loaded and I even did not enter my E-Mail account on the darn thing...What I have loaded besides books is apps to read the Washington Post  &, the USA Today & Baltimore Sun newspapers .. as well as check the weather forecast for the rest of the week...or check the (delayed) stock prices... 
check the forecast for the rest of the week ..IF I have time to "goof off" and read a book (or view a Documentary or Tv show I can .. If there is no available WiFi I just tether it to my smart Phone ..

For me it is and was worth the 200 bucks I paid for the darn thing..
The IPad just was not even close to being worth (TO ME)  what I would have had to pay for one.. 

wow long winded reply... sorry about that

Bob G


----------



## briezee (Feb 16, 2011)

Bugsmom said:


> The most notable being that if I accidently hit the screen at the bottom of the page I'm transported wayyyy further into the book. And I can't remember where the heck I was! If there's a cure for that, then maybe I can learn to deal with the other stuff. This is what bugs me the most though.


Are you talking about hitting the location slider by accident?

When I do that I hit the back arrow (next to the font selector), and it returns me to where I was before I hit the location slider.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a kindle keyboard. I have had it since Christmas 2010. LOVE IT!! And this year 2011 for Christmas I got a fire. LOVE IT!!! But they are 2 different things that do different things for different reasons. I know you can read on them both. And there are games for both but... I read on my kindle keybodd and play on my fire. Yes I have games on it and I have apps for email, weather, search engines, I like the fire for quick and easy web surfing but for longer indepth research kind of web surfing I use my. Laptop. The best thing I like about it is the fact it is the same size my kindle keyboard is. My husband has an ipad and when ever I use it I am uncomfortable it is heavy and bulky. It doesn't matter why you like it or don't like it. T most important thing is you keep it because you like it and you return it if you don't like it. 

God bless and happy reading


sent from the BRIGHTEST FIRE EVER!


----------

